# Medical Technician QL3 Training Dates



## IronSpike

Hi, Does anyone know when the next ql3 med tech course starts up? and how often they usually run a course?

Thanks


----------



## Armymedic

2-3 English. 1-2 French per year. And they are bout 8 months long in total, and only 2 can be in house at a time.


----------



## IronSpike

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Looking at the Anglo course start dates for FY 12/13 on the Borden CF H Svcs TC site (subject to change of course):

13 Aug 12

17 Sep 12 

21 Jan 13

04 Mar 13


----------



## PuckChaser

That's a busy school, 4 courses in house at one time and RP said they can only handle 2.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

*shrugs*  I dunno, I just took a look at the Crse Calendar.  Those are the Anglo 3s crse's scheduled, there are a few Franco ones in there as well.


----------



## MedCorps

Remember that it is a three phase course. 

Give or take a little... 

2.5 months at Borden (clinical phase) 
5.5 months at JIBC in BC for Anglo candidates (primary care paramedic phase) 
1 month back at Borden (field phase)

So it looks like there are lots of courses at the school at the same time, but it might not be the case due to the 5.5 month pause. 

MC


----------



## Armymedic

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> That's a busy school, 4 courses in house at one time and RP said they can only handle 2.


It is a very busy school, and only have two classroom areas for the Med Tech QL 3 course.

So stay in your lane, please.


----------



## IronSpike

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Remember that it is a three phase course.
> 
> Give or take a little...
> 
> 2.5 months at Borden (clinical phase)
> 5.5 months at JIBC in BC for Anglo candidates (primary care paramedic phase)
> 1 month back at Borden (field phase)
> 
> So it looks like there are lots of courses at the school at the same time, but it might not be the case due to the 5.5 month pause.
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea on how it breaks down for applicants who already have their PCP qualification? Do they just jump in on the course that's going through their 1 month field phase and graduate with that course? Or is it just a 5.5 month vacation haha (wishful thinking)
> 
> MC


----------



## MedCorps

I think you put your question in my quote above. 

In an ideal world you would do the clinical phase with one course, then when that course takes off to do PCP phase in BC you would go directly to another course that is just coming back from PCP phase in BC and do the field phase with them. 

It does not always work out quite as well as that and you might get stuck in PAT  (person awaiting training) cycle between your clinical phase and the next field phase. During this time you will have Training Centre duties (work as "patients" for another clinical course, work in stores or the QM, work in the canteen, work in the library, work in the kit shop, work doing memorabilia maintenance, work helping with IT, and/or going to the field as general duties staff for other courses), personal training (PT and guided studying) and if you are lucky get military driver training.  It is also possible if the gap is going to be extensive that you will get loaned out to a Canadian Forces Health Services Centre to get some real clinical experience. 

No vacation between phases.  Even if you are already qualified PCP.  My recommendation if you get "stuck in the suck" make the most of it, stay motivated and physically fit, do not become an administrative burden, and pick up as much experience as you can before your field phase and first posting. 

MC


----------



## IronSpike

Thanks! This has been great info by all. I just hope that I get to start soon. Currently merit listed, but hopefully I get sent to BMQ in Sept. which as I see it will put me inline for the Jan. 3's course. But until then I'll just sit, wait, and speculate...oh and do lots of PT.


----------



## Cansky

Don't count on getting on the course in Jan.  You still have SQ ( soldier qualification ). I believe they still do this.  Only once both BMQ and SQ are completed then course loaded could be up to a year after basic.  There are many others sitting in PAT platoon waiting to be course loaded before you.


----------



## MedCorps

Yep... SQ is a requirement pre QL3 Medic, so factor that in you time schedule.  

In fact, it is best not to have a time schedule, but rather just put your life on autopilot, give your soul to the man, and allow yourself you be sucked into one side of the training pipeline (Basic) and eventually be spit out of the the other (end of QL3 field phase).  While on autopilot you will not have a preconceived time line to reach your first unit and thus no disappointment will occur while in the training pipeline if you end up in the PAT cycle (or are sent back to re-do a phase of training, or get hurt, or....)

The good news is that the PAT list is smaller then it used to be I am told.  (at one point it was close to a year wait).

MC


----------



## Weezer23

For people who may be interested with new course dates (subjects to sudden changes and cancellation)

Ql3 Med Tech

ANGLO 04 March 13

FRANCO 26 August 13

ANGLO 16 Sept 13

ANGLO 09 JAN 14

hope it helps!  


Cheers


----------



## Shinigami02

Hello all,

Just wondering if anyone knows the 2014 QL3 Clinical start dates?


----------



## jfreeland

There are currently two courses running with a third started in March.... The next one after that isn't until september when they will have a french and an english course running


----------



## Shinigami02

Thanks for the information. If posted to CFB Borden next week, what are the chances of being put on this upcoming QL3? Pretty good or is there a back log of med techs awaiting training?


----------



## George Wallace

Ella said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information. If posted to CFB Borden next week, what are the chances of being put on this upcoming QL3? Pretty good or is there a back log of med techs awaiting training?



Depends on the dates of the upcoming QL 3.  If it is in the next couple of weeks, it would likely not be happening, as the Course Loading will already have been done, and you would already have a Course Loading Message in your hand.  If it is in a month or so, there could be a possibility that you would be loaded.  In both cases, it will all depend on how many candidates are in the stream for courses.


----------



## sarahsmom

We had an OJT student at our clinic this summer, who had completed basic in April 2013 and has since done his SQ, and he was told there are a minimum of 90 medics ahead of him waiting for QL3 course loading. This is of course an ever changing number as people get sick or injured or have personal stuff happening in their lives which may change their QL3 (think court dates, family issues, etc.) 
But if you figure 25-30 per course and there are usually about 4 QL3 courses per year, then you may be looking at a one year wait depending on where you fall in the training schedule.

4 years ago, when I got to Borden, there was a minimum 9 month wait at PRETC. So not too much has changed in the last 4 years, other than the demise of PRETC.
Hopefully time goes quickly for you!


----------



## MedCorps

There is a backlog of Med Tech candidates waiting for QL3.  

There are a number of people working with coming up with a training solution to put through more courses per year to get the backlog back to down to a more reasonable number. 

MC


----------



## Weezer23

Currently doing the PCP phase in Montreal. (Heard through the rumors mill that we are the last franco course going there). I left Borden Pat platoon at the beginning of March and there was still a huge backlog of med techs waiting for the QL3 Clinical phase. To anyone posted to Borden soon as a pat don't worry. It got way better than it was and the staff are doing their absolute best to keep the pats occupied. Just make the best of it. Go to the gym quite often. A medic in shape is a good medic.


----------



## blbenzies

In Borden now on PAT Pl. 

August 2014 (unskilled anglo) QL3 is full.
September 2014 (PCP anglo) QL3 is full.
September 2014 (PCP franco) QL3 is full.
January 2015 (unskilled anglo) QL3 is almost full. 
August 2014 (unskilled anglo) QL3 is empty.
September 2015 (PCP anglo) QL3 has a couple names on it. 

Far as the lists I am looking at now go, but of course time changes everything. 

Ditto to what Weezer23 says. Go the gym a lot, read books, and beg volunteer to be tasked to other ops at every opportunity. Your volunteering does not go unnoticed and you will be remembered later on when gucci-er taskings come up.


----------



## MedicTWO

blbenzies said:
			
		

> August 2014 (unskilled anglo) QL3 is full.
> September 2014 (PCP anglo) QL3 is full.
> September 2014 (PCP franco) QL3 is full.
> January 2015 (unskilled anglo) QL3 is almost full.
> August 2014 (unskilled anglo) QL3 is empty.
> September 2015 (PCP anglo) QL3 has a couple names on it.



Sorry to reboot this from a few months ago. I would like to clarify if the PCP anglo QL3 courses are for Med Techs who have come in semi skilled?


----------



## DAA

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> Sorry to reboot this from a few months ago. I would like to clarify if the PCP anglo QL3 courses are for Med Techs who have come in semi skilled?



I would fathom a guess and say "NO".  If you are coming in as "semi-skilled" that would mean that you have already been subjected to a PLAR which has already been done.  If that is the case, then there are only certain portions of the training that you need to take.  How the school manages that, is anyones guess.  Personally, I can't see them loading you on a full QL3, when the bulk of the training being provided, has already been waived.

How they manage new enrolments such as yourself, hopefully, there is a Med Tech or someone out there who can explain this and chimes in.


----------



## MedicTWO

DAA said:
			
		

> I would fathom a guess and say "NO".  If you are coming in as "semi-skilled" that would mean that you have already been subjected to a PLAR which has already been done.  If that is the case, then there are only certain portions of the training that you need to take.  How the school manages that, is anyones guess.  Personally, I can't see them loading you on a full QL3, when the bulk of the training being provided, has already been waived.
> 
> How they manage new enrolments such as yourself, hopefully, there is a Med Tech or someone out there who can explain this and chimes in.



DAA thank you for your reply.

I have already received my offer and had the results of my PLAR (185 day service credit and back pay) explained to me. I know that I am skipping the schooling part of my trades training (no Moncton,) however I still need to do the 3.5 months of clinical and 2 weeks of field training before I am fully qualified. I noticed that they have the Med tech course dates listed as unskilled and as PCP and was wondering if that had to do with the students entry plan? 

I hope the back information clarifies my question.

-MedicTWO


----------

